# B2 passat wagon under construction



## ollycarbs (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,
i did not come there for a long time and i discover there is a place for us, owner of old passat, quantum, dasher...
i will present mine fastly, it is in rebuilt/swap, brakes and drivetrain upgrades.
the start:
bought it as my first car, 1981 Monaco blue Passat CL, 1300cc engine 4 speeds, 169 000kms, 60hp, 239mmx10mm front brake discs and drums on the rear...clutch cable broke 6 months after i bought the car, not produced from VW...
i did not drive the car since then, because i never find the solution of the broke down of the car...
the parts i have collected since then and plans:
-1800cc engine DX from a mk1 golf GTI ( currently rebuiliding to be new, all joints, and weight work on rods, pistons, drive plate, etc)
-5 speeds transmission from a 1987 passat 1800cc carbs, with all wiring from it, drive shafts, cooling system (so different from my 1300cc one)
-dual Weber carburettor 40 DCOE with manifold
-oil cooling from a mk1 golf GTI (will be upraded i guess)
-256mmx20 ventilated front brake discs from my passat TDI 1996(i upgrade it with VR6 brakes) mountings for calipers come from a 1985 Audi 80 quattro (hard to find what fit and even more hard to find the parts!) 228x10 rear brake discs from my passat b4 TDI, some parts come from a mk2 golf GTI
-all the wiring will be redone, i had an oil Temperature and oil pressure gauges, battery is in the spare wheel place, electric fuel pump (facet)
-suspension will be threaded, i am currently on the front drive train, i had to weld the threaded sleeves on... i will use Bilstein B6 or B8 as shocks...
BUT it will be a loooooooooooong thread because i did not have the time to work on it since April and i have a lot of work on my two ohter cars i used every day, 1996 Passat B4 TDI and 1983 BMW 318i E21, they have to be controlled on next December and January, both of them needs a full replacement of the drive trains VR6 for the TDI, 323i for the 318I...
Anyway, some pics for you to wait and i hope to come back for work on it in January!!!!
before i begin the work, lowering and 15" wheels:
































once i finally had my garage:








the first engine:
































some parts:








































Ok, that's all for the moment, i hope to have more to show you as soon as possible!
Bye!


----------



## dugnas (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello,
Been reading vwvortex for a looooong time, but this is my first post








Very impressive looking Passat! I wanted to ask, what is suspension, wheel and tyre setup on these pictures?


_Modified by dugnas at 3:12 PM 10-24-2009_


----------



## ollycarbs (Dec 31, 2007)

hello,
the setup was stock shocks and grinded springs.
wheels were 6.5x15" Renault steelies with 195/50 tires...
hope this helps,
Nicolas,


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (ollycarbs)*

wagon is Looking Good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfderby (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: B2 passat wagon under construction (ollycarbs)*

This car's awesome! You should definitely post more pictures and your progress!


----------



## raymond007 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Sweet*

sweet ride, please post more pics. will upload some pics of my B2 CL sedan


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Car is mine now!

The old lowering is already replaced, the springs were just shortened with a saw...
Got the car with no engine or whatsoever... Got the blue interior back in place, diesel wiring in the car.

Right now I am fixing the brakes, got an exhaust coming my way this week. Engine is a 1900 diesel (1Y) from a Golf3. 5speed 2N gearbox. The car will be my next daily driver (30.000 km/year). 

Hoping to get a nice mpg here 

Got it like this:









getting everything out









cleaning









how it looked, now like 4cm higher









Will post some newer pictures next week or so!


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

That is such a nice colour blue, nice pick up! Please keep this updated. :thumbup:


----------



## zollie (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes I love Monacoblue, got another one in this color


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice


----------

